# Robert Liedke



## synergy kenpo (Oct 14, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone out there is familiar with MR. Liedke and knows how to get in contact with him.  In the past I have had opprotunities to train with him but have not seen him in many years, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Fightfan00 (Oct 15, 2003)

Are you talking about Sensei Robert Liedke the Aikido master?If this is the man your referring to he has a school called The American Institute Of Martial Arts in New Haven,CT.


----------



## synergy kenpo (Oct 15, 2003)

yes sir that would be the man i speak of by chance does he have web site ?if not i will try the phone book
thank you for the school name.


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I just searched on MSN and found the site by going off of his school name.


----------



## synergy kenpo (Oct 15, 2003)

thank you also sir , i did the same and just finished sending him an e mail 
thanks again for the help guys and if anyone is ever in Clearwater Florida zip me a message and we can train
best wishes to all


----------

